# Apple Repair Manuals



## steve.q (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey guys

I was lucky enough to stumble across this great reasource for Apple repair manuals as well as many other laptops. This was great for me since i regularly repair laptops in my spare time.

Anyways i though i spread the wealth and share it with everyone here

Laptopmanualdownloads.com

Hope this helps, and message me if it does.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not bad, but I wouldn't pay for it. There are too many free online things that paying for it seems senseless.


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

Get the info free here:

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/

Regards,

Nick


----------

